

Amazon S3 Bucket Policies - Another Way to Protect Your Content - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/07/amazon-s3-bucket-policies-another-way-to-protect-your-content.html

======
dotBen
It's an interesting addition to their security model.

However I don't like how a number of their examples use useragent as a
'secure' way to provide secured elevated privileges on an object via a
specific app or location.

user agents are fungible and should not be used for security permissions. I'm
surprised Amazon used these in this way in their examples.

